# Protein Skimmer



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good protein skimmer to buy that is relatively cheap for a 40 gallon tank. I've seen some on amazon that are rated for my size tank for like $40 bucks but I don't know if I should trust them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I would assume at this point we are talking about a Hang On Back Skimmer?
5 High Performance Hang on the Back Skimmers
Coralife 65 Skimmer Coralife Super Skimmer 65


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

I vote coralife. Though you need a DIY microbubble preventative, but is worth it as it is pretty awesome at pulling out gunk.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well i bought a coralife one and what do you mean a dyi micro-bubble preventive


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Return water through anything you can put pad or floss in to stop very small bubbles from getting into main water supply.I return my PS into a piece of PVC that has sponges in it and is 1/2" below water level,this way no bubbles enter my water column.Even "properly " run skimmers can pass bubbles that you don't want in your tank.Anything could work.
Ask madness how he "modified" his impeller to get better bubbles in his PS,very informative and helpful.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Later this evening I will send you a link to help yiu modify your Coralife Skimmer, in order to make it much much better.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

This you definately have to do if your going with a Coralife. I just set this up on my pump. DA BOMB!! If anyone thinks that the Coralife works good, wait til you see this. I will put this thing up against any SWC Cone Skimmer or Bubble Magus now!!
Modifing the Coralife Super Skimmer CSS | Tyler Merrick







Mesh PF4 Enkamat Skimmer Enchancement | eBay


----------

